# Scarlett 2i2 to home theater



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 5, 2020)

I want to connect my Focusrite Scarlett 2i2 to my home theater. 

Would it work without any problems??


----------



## Breaker (Jul 5, 2020)

As 2i2 only has trs line outputs, so probably not without problems, depending of course what kind of inputs your home theater has. 
I’d say that at least you will need some adapter/cable to get from 1/4” to 3.5mm.


----------



## NormkbPlayer (Jul 5, 2020)

That I'm getting, 1/4 to 3.5 mm


----------

